
WhatsApp hires ‘grievance officer’ to help combat false information in India - sinstein
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/24/whatsapp-hires-grievance-officer/
======
quantummkv
This is going to be plain ineffective. If WhatsApp seriously wants to combat
false information, it needs to close the vector that allows this to happen:
the forward button.

No one is gonna spend their time to manually type and forward any such
information.

~~~
sinstein
That still leaves copy paste though?

------
sinstein
I wonder what WhatsApp (Facebook) as a company can do to combat false
information without seriously jeopardizing the trust it has with its users?

